# Notice to Mariners - Revelations revealed !!!



## 411353 (11 mo ago)

Guess what guys - hang on to your hats !!!!!
The Queen of all Prostitutes,( in biblical times, referred to as the ***** of Babylon ), is a bloke.
Not the guy who worked miracles, but rather - the other one. (If you know what I mean).😲


----------



## rustytrawler (Jul 6, 2021)

Your on board doctor can not help you, see a specialist. in what i do not know.


----------



## 411353 (11 mo ago)

rustytrawler said:


> Your on board doctor can not help you, see a specialist. in what i do not know.


Thats because you have not been around for long enough


----------

